# sad news and good news at the same time



## cougcowgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey all, 

Well i kinda had to take a leave of absence from Goatspot...on november 11th, the hubby and i lost our baby. I wasn't doing alright at first but now i am doing better...well enough i can talk about it without getting too emotional...hence the reason i am back here!!!!! I missed you all so much!!!! Good news is all my older does are BRED!!!! i will be kidding out 6 mature does between March 12th and April 25th....yay!!!! my yearlings on the other hand are something else...who knows when they will come into heat. I did borrow a cute blackheaded buck from my dad for my younger stuff (i was afraid my big buck was too big for them) i am hoping between him and my red older buck i will get some cuuutttiieee boer kids. Ummm, what else, oh yeah the hubband and i bought a new pickup well new used...a 2002 chevy silvarado (i am a ford girl but he wanted it ) it is the newest vehicle he has ever owned. So that is putting a damper on the goat investing right now....oh yeah!!!!!!!!! I AM MOVING....well not very far but i am moving....most of you know that my goats are in a pasture about 4 miles from my house...well guess what,...the guy that was living there that let me keep my goats there MOVED OUT...we have to totally re-do the bathroom, but other then that we are hoping to be moved in by the end of December...in plenty of time for kidding season!!! How has everyone else been???????




Marcie


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm so so sorry about the baby! My mom went through the same thing. God bless your family at this hard time!

It's Great news about your goats and the big move!! 

You'll definitely be in my prayers!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Marcie I am so sorry!!! A big :hug: from me to you! I am so glad that you are able now to talk about it, I had noticed you were gone. I hope being around friends here will also help you continue to heal.

May the Lord bless you with another child here soon.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

What can I say except I'm so sorry- hugs and hugs and hugs.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Marcie, are you staying in Yaktown? =)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. 

Congrats on everything else. 

Things have a way of working out. It seems like it never will sometimes, but keep your head high and we are all always here for you! Just remember that!

:hug:


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. Our family went through the same thing last year with my daughter, but she gave us a new grandson named Conner this year. 

Good news on your goaties and am happy to read that you will now be closer to them.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Marcie Im a newbie here so we haven't met. (hugs) I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Marcie, glad you have come back. Nothing I say can help at times like these but lean on your girlfriends as many of us me included have been there and can understand your pain. 


You are ahead of me in the breeding goats, I am giving all my girls time to settle in, gain weight and work out who is boss before I do any breeding here so I will likly not have any spring babies. Your move sounds like a good one. When you get all moved you will have to share pictures with us.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sorry about your baby. Congrats on moving and kidding!!!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Hugs and high-fives.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss {{HUGS}}.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, I know the pain and heartache of wanting, but not losing....you are in my prayers. Good news on your goats and moving in "with" them....better for you and them when those kids start to arrive.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

((((HUGS)))))
You'll have to update us on the kids when they come!


----------



## cougcowgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for all your warm wishes everyone. Hopefully everything works out alright. We have to remodel the bathroom on our new house before we can move....not a major thing...just requires money and i just bought hay lol. Sara...of course i will still be in the yakivegas area....i will never get outta here...married a lifer. Well thanks again all...now off to stare and the snow and yell at it to stop....my girls dont like it...i thought one was dying when i got over there...whiney baby wanted hay, but didnt want to get her toes cold...lol


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

My goats are loving this storm. We're supposed to get 5 inches right?


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

sorry you have had some hard times. heres hoping that every thing is better from here on forward.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Cougcowgirl, I am so sorry for your loss. I know you already know, but the Lord did that for a reason and you may never understand what the reason was. I lost several babies, but I thank the Lord that he gave me two beautiful kids to keep. It does get better. HUGS TO YOU AND THE HUBBY. :grouphug: 
Congratulations, on the does.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry for your loss :hug:
Congrats on your does though!


----------



## cougcowgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

sara. 

we are at 8 inches when i left work and it is still coming down. How is eburg??????


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It is supposed to get in the high 50's over here ----- no snow yet!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Cougcowgirl....Hugs and loves to you..glad you get a place with your goats!
Will you be able to be settled in for Christmas? 
Its crunchy cold here on the west side by late afternoon. Had to disconnect hoses so back to carrying buckets. 
The girls love it....they spend until midnight or so outside..then wander out of the barn around 8 am.


----------



## cougcowgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

we are at 11 inches almost now. we stopped at 8 on wednesday got an inch last night, and 3 this morning. It should all melt off this week...but man is that gonna make a lot of mud


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy we just got a dusting this morning and I hated it!


----------

